# O'Thaisce Lullaby VonMarionHaus(Picture Heavy!)



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Call name "Umah"









I posted a couple pictures of Umah in my intro, but I thinkshe deserves her very own thread! 

















































































































































Thanks for looking at my fuzzy butt!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

What a happy, content and gorgeous dog.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

OMG she is gorgeous and so happy!!
great pics


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I just asked where in Oregon you got Umah and I see you got her from Sue Marion in Hermiston. 

I know Sue. My Havoc did not come from her but I lived in Umatilla, OR, just a few miles from Hermiston, for 6 years. Just moved from there in May.

Sue is very nice and I believe there is another on the board with a dog from Sue. 

I had no idea any of her dogs had produce coaties. Umah is gorgeous.


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks all! I am biased, but I think Umah is a beauty too, lol.

Sue is a very nice lady, and she produces some great dogs. Umah's dam is Echo Vom Rebauks, her sire Kinte von den Wannaer Höhen.

I bought her as a companion, since she doesn't have the proper driv for working in Schutzhund. We are training in SAR though, and I couldn't be more pleased.

Heck, I couldn't be more pleased if all she did was sit on the couch!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

HAH! She is beautiful!!!
I like the ones of her on her back!!!


----------



## Furonthefloor (Aug 14, 2009)

Umah is welcome to come sit on MY couch anyday. I, just like you, have a houseful! 
Love Umah's dark markings. She is beautiful & love the playful attitude. (BTW, the rest of your pack look like real characters too!)


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

She is beautiful! I love her coloring! So happy.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

another beautiful dog and more great shots! what kind of camera are you using?


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Thanks, guys!

Sage, I use a Canon Rebel XTi. It desperately needs to be cleaned, its starting to capture blurry pictures constantly.


----------



## csaiz (Dec 21, 2006)

What a beautiful dog









Are you in New Mexico?


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes I am. In in the Vanderwagon/Gallup area.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a beautiful girl!! Stunning! More pictures, please!

Tanya


----------



## Ketra (Jun 23, 2006)

Thank you Caview! We are making a trip into Albuquerque on the 24th, to take the temperament test through http://www.atts.org so hopefully I can convince someone to tag along and be my photographer!









If not, park trips and hikikng are a weekly event here, so you all might just get plain tired of seeing pictures of my dogs!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Love all the action shots!


----------

